# Reptile shows uk



## Midg8290 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I'm giving it a go. My other half loves snakes, especially the unoriginal ones. I was think about maybe taking him to a reptile show for his birthday in May but I cant find any thing online, honestly I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for as I've never been to one so I have no idea what they are about either. 

Any help would be really greatful. I live in the UK.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Midg8290 said:


> Hi all, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I'm giving it a go. My other half loves snakes, especially the unoriginal ones. I was think about maybe taking him to a reptile show for his birthday in May but I cant find any thing online, honestly I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for as I've never been to one so I have no idea what they are about either.
> 
> Any help would be really greatful. I live in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


There aren't any anymore except for Doncaster, & the first show there isn't until late June. There were annual nationwide club shows until a few years ago, but 'animal rights' activists ie eco terrorists the APA (Animal Protection Agency) scared all the councils & venue owners off allowing the shows by telling lies about them being illegal, which they were not.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

